# Best dead wood pruners



## Bobp (Mar 29, 2018)

What are you using for dead wood pruning?
2" range
Gear type or mechanical lever advantage type loppers?
Bypass or anvil?


----------



## balatonwine (Mar 30, 2018)

For green wood, use bypass. If you are looking for lopping shears, Fiskars PowerGear2 has leveraged gear action and can go up to 2".

For dry wood, use anvil.

But for dry 2" wood, I would use a pruning saw. Either as a hand saw or as an attachment to a long pole trimmer (for trees).

I carry both a saw and geared lopping shears, as can be seen by the picture in a prior post of mine.


----------



## Bobp (May 23, 2018)

What brand do you find best?


----------



## RonObvious (May 24, 2018)

I'm watching this thread since I'm in the market for new pruners too. My vines are only a year old so it hasn't been much of an issue so far and I've been getting by with my Home Depot cheapos. But I'm going to need something better soon. Been looking at the selection on Lee Valley's site. I've ordered other tools from them before and have been very impressed. The models by Lowe and Felco look really sweet. Not cheap though!


----------



## bumblebeetuna (May 25, 2018)

Felco pruners are worth every penny. They are durable and replacement parts are easy to find


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Jun 16, 2018)

I use a Porter Cable cordless (battery powered) sawzall with a pruning blade for deadwood that size. I have large bypass and anvil cutters, but the saw is easy and neat. I always have a hand bypass cutter in my utility pouch (actually a nail apron) and a pair or garden scissors.


----------



## Bobp (Mar 4, 2019)

Update...
If any of you have a hard time with bending over or reaching while pruning....

Ive discovered a couple of tools that are a huge help to me and others on my farm. They're back savers....ssve movements, and time.....as far as i am concerned ill always keep them around...

We have 10,000 Blackberries, 2000 Raspberries, with floricanes that must be cut out yearly....and peaches and apples that need pruning, i can reach most without a ladder....and blueberries that need pruning.....

The Carona TP 3206 cuts big dead canes, some of which are 11/2" without having to bend over.....and they're only 40$....
*Corona TP 3206 SwivelCUT Long Reach Pruner - 1¼ Inch*













*I love the 3460 and carry it often for Tipping and pruning..*
*Corona LR 3460 Long Reach Cut 'n' Hold Pruner*


----------

